# Thread Dial Markings G5960



## tpic402 (Nov 8, 2015)

Can anyone give me a little assistance here?  I have a grizzly g5960 metal lathe  14x40 the lead screw pitch is 8TPI, I am missing the emblem off of the top of the thread dial and it is no longer available, I need to know what it looks like and what numbers are at what degrees.   Thank You Tom


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 8, 2015)

It is numbered 1 thru 8 clockwise and the markings are 45 degrees apart.  (360/8=45)


----------



## tpic402 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey thanks Jim. The people on this forum and the people who run it are FANTASTIC !  an answer is always just a question away.    Hey I should have been able to do the simple math just from looking at the chart on the dial itself.  Thanks again


----------



## middle.road (Nov 8, 2015)

*Whitworth *on the label!? When was the last time you saw Whitworth shown on/in something? (Machinery Handbook doesn't count.   )


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 9, 2015)

tpic402 said:


> Hey I should have been able to do the simple math just from looking at the chart on the dial itself.



That's what I did 

It's always my pleasure to help out
.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 9, 2015)

I wondered why they chose to label it Whitworth, or any other thread. Why not Acme?....would work for Wile E. Coyote.


----------

